# batidero [batiente] (de puerta)



## clipper

Field and topic:
Carpintería de madera, puertas
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Los batideros serán de 2cm de espesor.

Entiendo lo que es "batidero" en este contexto pero no puedo acordarme de la palabra en mi propio idioma..... !

¿ Alguien ?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola, Clipper!
¿Estamos hablando de barcos?
He encontrado esto en el diccionario de la RAE:
batidero. 
 (De batir). 
 1. m. Continuo golpear de una cosa con otra. 
 2. m. Lugar donde se bate y golpea. 
 3. m. Terreno desigual que por los hoyos, piedras o rodadas hace molesto y difícil el movimiento de los carruajes. 
 4. m. pl. Mar. Conjunto de los pedazos de tabla en forma de triángulo puestos en la parte inferior de las bandas del tajamar para evitar los golpes de las aguas en las cabezadas. 
 5. m. pl. Mar. Refuerzo de lona que se pone a las velas en los sitios que pueden rozar con las cofas, crucetas, etc. 

No veo la relación con puertas, como no sea el significado nº 4.

Un saludito.

EVA.


----------



## clipper

Gracias EVA,


Ya habia visto yo esta información en internet, estoy hablando de arquitectura y aunque soy "building surveyor" nativo inglés he olvidado el termino técnico exacto.... 

Creo que necesito otro nativo con mejor memoria que yo.......


----------



## ang_55

Batidero, esas son las BISAGRAS de las puertas  
HINGE en Inglés   

Espero que sirva

Saludos


----------



## araceli

Hola:
¿La palabra en castellano no será _batiente_?, ya que están hablando de puertas...
BATIENTE
.............................................................................................
2. m. Parte del cerco de las hojas de puertas, ventanas y otras cosas semejantes, en que se detienen y baten cuando se cierran.	
3. m. Cada una de las hojas de una puerta o ventana.	
4. m. Mamperlán de escalones o puertas.
.................................................................................................

A mí batidero no me suena para nada hablando de puertas...

Encontré esto en el diccionario de la página:
*swing door*  (nombre) puerta batiente
Otro intento:
*leaf* (hoja de puerta)


----------



## clipper

Gracias a todos, según el documento que tengo, la traducción de "ang55" no es posible. Voy a intentar traducir "batiente" a inglés porque parece que es la palabra corecta ! (Pero batidero es lo hay en el documento.....)  

Clipper


----------



## Mattterhorn

Hola, la palabra correcta en español cuando se habla de puertas es 'batiente', pero cómo se dice en inglés?
Yo creo que es 'rebate'.
Un saludo


----------



## Jim986

Tengo este texto:

_Puertas batientes, que estarán ubicadas en los espacios entre puertas automáticas._

Mi interpretación es "swing doors" en contraste con la puertas automáticas que son de tipo deslizante (sliding doors). El contexto es un sistema de puertas de segurided para plataformas de ferrocarril. En inglés, la parte de la estructura donde reposa una puerta batiente y que actua de tope al cerrar es el "jamb".


----------



## Jim986

Una matiz: "swing / swinging" doors se abren en los dos sentidos y carecen de tope (batiente). La puerta convencional de hoja que se abre en un sólo sentido es un "leaf door" y descansa contra el "jamb" caundo está cerrada.


----------



## eumenes

Hay que ver si no se trata de un "door bumper" que nos es un batiente sino un batidero.


----------



## rodelu2

Are you talking about strikeplates?


----------



## Jim986

*batiente*en contexto | imágenes*ba·tien·te* *Femenino - Sustantivo - Singular* 
Plural: batientes​
door leaf, leaf, seam of the door, jamb; Sinónimos: batiente de la puerta, jamba, abra; Parte de las hojas de puertas y ventanas en que chocan, baten o golpean cuando se cierran.


----------



## k-in-sc

WordReference English-Spanish Dictionary © 2010
swing door	n		puerta batiente nf

Seems like conflicting meanings, doesn't it?
Puerta batiente, (bidirectional) swinging door, 
puerta con batiente, (unidirectional) door with a jamb


----------

